# Goats in wet weather



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I would like to buy goats again after a hiatus of a couple of years. Problem is that we moved from NC to Southeast Alaska and it rains... a lot. We have diverted water away from the area that would be the goat pasture and are building a nice barn complete with milking area, but I'm concerned about the wet weather causing foot problems. Can anyone tell me what they have done to avoid this?


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I live in Oregon, we get 40-90 inches of rain yearly. My experience is that foot rot is a genetic issue. Once I culled the ones who got it regularly, we haven't had it again. 

I always find it funny to read on here about goats not going out in the rain. Mine only go inside if it is coming down hard, but even then, they still come to the gate, in the rain, for milking time. No one told my ladies that goats melt in the rain.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you see particular breeds being more predisposed to foot rot? How do you determine those that have this predisposition?


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Giving goats a regular dose of Copasure to keep copper levels up is supposed to ward off foot rot. My goats do great with Copasure here in wet Oregon.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

After you have done all you can to provide the goats with good dry places to lounge (i.e. barn, etc) and given them adequate copper and other minerals, the goats who get recurrent foot rot are the ones that are pre-disposed to getting it. You can't tell ahead of time.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Buy goats from your area or nearby areas that are just as wet (Washington, Oregon) from herds that don't have problems with foot rot....and you are likely to get goats that are not genetically pre-disposed to foot rot.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the good information. We will do some good research on herds. We are interested in Boer/Nubian crosses with a higher percentage of Nubian.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Though I somewhat agree with goats being pre-disposed for hoofrot, I also beleive that hoofrot is somewhat contageous and can be brought into a herd. Copper does indeed lower the incidences, and wet conditions can harbor and even multiply the problem. If the weather has been dry & good, and hoofrot affected hooves were cared for during the dry time, I suspect you will be hard pressed to identify a herd that beforehand harbors hoofrot. Quarantine & treat with coppertox during quarantine.

Hoofrot & hoof scald are different and should not be confused as many confuse them. We have some wet pastures year round. Our first generation goats had a hard time dealing with those pastures, some came from some very dry areas. We increased the copper, dipped/painted with coppersulfate & koppertox, and over the years those first generation goats improved their symptoms (not only with footrot but our climate & other circumstances too) as they adjusted to our farm. I find their kids & each generation tohave improved and adapted to our farm & area of the country. 

I suspect you will see the same results if given time. Having said that, we in addition to dry barns/sheds we place patio blocks & rocks for the herd to get up on and off of the wetness (particularly during winter when there is nowhere dry for them on pasture) for their hooves to dry out on periodically.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great information. I will definitely stock up on copper foot dip and I'll buy my goats from an area that gets a lot of rain. It seems like a small thing to avoid issues. We are planning to put the goat barn on a hill where the water will run off.... My husband also wants to build some decks for them so they can climb and get off the ground.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm in a wet climate too. I have found that white hoofed goats have a softer hoof and more predisposed to problems in my wet area. I have culled for this in my herd- for this climate, and my clay soil.


----------



## Double J Farm (Jan 7, 2022)

Feathers-N-Fur said:


> I live in Oregon, we get 40-90 inches of rain yearly. My experience is that foot rot is a genetic issue. Once I culled the ones who got it regularly, we haven't had it again.
> 
> I always find it funny to read on here about goats not going out in the rain. Mine only go inside if it is coming down hard, but even then, they still come to the gate, in the rain, for milking time. No one told my ladies that goats melt in the rain.


What breed of goats do you own.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Double J Farm said:


> What breed of goats do you own.


@Astrid hasn't been here for quite a while. In fact, haven't seen her for almost 5 years.

If you want to start a thread on goat breeds, though, that would be great.  

Welcome to the forum!


----------

